# BMW honors best dealers in the world. Excellence in Sales Awards presented in Munich



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

It's kind of "cheating" considering the dealerships are in regions based upon the people who make up the best demography for each category. Like, you wouldn't see an Alabama dealership in the 7 series Category. I honestly thought Brazil and Mexico were very dangerous places but having Best dealer in sales and customer care beating all the US dealerships but one is quite mind opening. A lot of the locations on the scoreboard I've never heard of. Considering BMW is one of the top proven reputable manufacturers for high-performance luxury vehicles, the areas listed on the chart are worth taking into consideration for a visit but not just the dealer but the area around the dealership. Maybe a trip through Google earth 1st person roads and/or in person for those who are bored and/or curious.


----------

